# Боли и онемение ноги после беременности и родов



## juja (16 Фев 2017)

Добрый день! 
Меня зовут Юля, мне 36 лет.
Началось все летом 2016 на последних месяцах беременности, болела при долгой ходьбе правая нога, задняя поверхность, больше ниже колена. Если посидеть на скамеечке, боль уходила, это даже не совсем боль, такая ноющая боль. После родов боль увеличилась и изменилась. Во время кормления грудью ногу как будто выкручивало. Педиатр который пришел к дочке домой, предположил что это вены у меня болят и сказал мазать Лиатоном. Месяц мазала, боли усиливались. В один момент,  видимо не удачно дочу на ручки взяла, почувствовала резкую боль и я слегла. Вставала со слезами, еле до туалета доползала. Резкая боль с прострелами в ногу, шевельнуться боялась. Потом меня еще и перекосило( ровно стоято не могу. Поехали мы к нейрохирургу, сказал пока кормлю ребенка ни чего сделать не может, но считает что нужна операция, решили сделать блокаду. Ребенка сутки не кормила. Блокада сняла 20% боли, тело не выпрямилось. Так как очень хотела кормить грудью, искала соответствующие методы лечения. Пошла к тренеру заниматься по методике Бубновского, вытерпела месяц, все чернз боль со слезами. Потом пошла на иглоукалывание, кололи дополнительно витамин б12, прошла два курса и тоже ни чего. Пошла опять к хирургу, настаивает на операции. 
Лежу уже пол года, ходить очень больно. Болит только нога, сильная жгучая боль, лежа проходит. Спина вообще не болит. Больная нога похудела, на 2 см в обхвате ниже колена меньше здоровой. На операцию уже даже согласна, но придется завершать грудное вскармливание. 
Прошу совета, может есть другой способ лечения моей спины.


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2017)

@juja, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## juja (16 Фев 2017)

Вот снимкм мрт


----------



## AIR (16 Фев 2017)

juja написал(а):


> Лежу уже пол года, ходить очень больно. Болит только нога, сильная жгучая боль, лежа проходит. Спина вообще не болит. Больная нога похудела, на 2 см в обхвате ниже колена меньше здоровой. На операцию уже даже согласна, но придется завершать грудное вскармливание.
> Прошу совета, может есть другой способ лечения моей спины.


Судя по написанному имеется компрессия  нервного ствола... Попробовать  лечить консервативно можно, если рядом есть квалифицированный мануальный терапевт , но самое оптимальное, на мой взгляд, все же сделать операцию и уже потом смотреть по результату... Спросите мнение нейрохирургов форума. ..


----------



## juja (16 Фев 2017)

Спасибо большое, я с Молдовы, хороших мануальных терапевтов тут пока не нашла(

Есть много расхваленных мануальщиков, но почему то на вопрос  об образовании ни кто не отвечает. И к таком специалисту я боюсь идти.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (16 Фев 2017)

Нужна операция.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Фев 2017)

В данном конкретном случае желательно как можно скорее оказаться пациенткой нейрохирурга.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2017)

juja написал(а):


> Добрый день!
> Меня зовут Юля, мне 36 лет.
> Началось все летом 2016 на последних месяцах беременности, болела при долгой ходьбе правая нога, задняя поверхность, больше ниже колена. Если посидеть на скамеечке, боль уходила, это даже не совсем боль, такая ноющая боль. После родов боль увеличилась и изменилась. Во время кормления грудью ногу как будто выкручивало. Педиатр который пришел к дочке домой, предположил что это вены у меня болят и сказал мазать Лиатоном. Месяц мазала, боли усиливались. В один момент,  видимо не удачно дочу на ручки взяла, почувствовала резкую боль и я слегла. Вставала со слезами, еле до туалета доползала. Резкая боль с прострелами в ногу, шевельнуться боялась. Потом меня еще и перекосило( ровно стоято не могу. Поехали мы к нейрохирургу, сказал пока кормлю ребенка ни чего сделать не может, но считает что нужна операция, решили сделать блокаду. Ребенка сутки не кормила. Блокада сняла 20% боли, тело не выпрямилось. Так как очень хотела кормить грудью, искала соответствующие методы лечения. Пошла к тренеру заниматься по методике Бубновского, вытерпела месяц, все чернз боль со слезами. Потом пошла на иглоукалывание, кололи дополнительно витамин б12, прошла два курса и тоже ни чего. Пошла опять к хирургу, настаивает на операции.
> Лежу уже пол года, ходить очень больно. Болит только нога, сильная жгучая боль, лежа проходит. Спина вообще не болит. Больная нога похудела, на 2 см в обхвате ниже колена меньше здоровой. На операцию уже даже согласна, но придется завершать грудное вскармливание.
> Прошу совета, может есть другой способ лечения моей спины.


На операцию готовы, делайте.
Не готовы, надо искать врача для лечения.


----------



## juja (8 Мар 2017)

добрый день, огромное спасибо за ответы.
24 февраля мне удалили грыжу, боль прошла сразу после операции, осталось не много онемения.
Я счастлива) 
спасибо еще раз за этот форум и за отзывчивость его пользователей и отдельное спасибо докторам!


----------

